# Breeze Fabricators



## Breeze Fabricators

Some our new products we are making!


----------



## Tiggerpec

Tim,

A friend at the base has a Sea Ray with a wake board arch and was looking for a couple of rod holders that he could clamp on the arch. I believe it is about 2 inch (or larger) tubing. Would you have any clamp ons that might fit his need? Thanks

Paul


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*rod holders*

I think I have some 2 inch clamps in stock. He can come by and use it for a gauge. I can order the clamp ons pretty quick. 1 or 2 days.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Clamps*

I have 2 used clamps I will give you. He needs to take them to the boat with an unwelded rod holder and mark what angle they need to be at for the weld out. Tim:thumbsup:


----------



## Tiggerpec

Tim,

Sorry about not getting back to you right away. His Pipe is about 2.5 inchs. If you think the ones you have are big enough, I will come by and pick them up for him. I really appreciate it.

Paul


----------



## prsumner

I guess you don't want to build the fishing cleaning table in Orange Beach? I contacted you 6 weeks ago??


----------



## ?MEGA

Tim, 

i need some pricing for Al railings on Pcola beach. thanks

2five5 83eight3


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Rails*

Call me monday and give me a discription of what your needing. Tim


----------

